# How do I clean branches from my garden?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've just finished chopping a load of branches from random plants and bushes in my garden, some are dead and some are still green inside, I know you have to clean them before they go in an animals viv but how would I go about doing it?

many thanks
emily: victory:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Good old boiling water and a scrubbing brush


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

at some point somebody is going to say use a bleach ignore this advice at all costs either use the branch without doing anything or if you feel strongly about treating use boiling water and then let it dry out for a day or 2


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Google bamboozoo treating wood would post link but on phone that's the best method....


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

boiling water for cleaning
dousing in disinfectant (f10 is the best & cheapest) & leave to dry


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Out of interest what type of tree are the branches off?


----------



## yacker (Jun 17, 2005)

I always thought you needed to stick them in the oven for a while on a high temp to make sure it killed all bugs etc .


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

yacker said:


> I always thought you needed to stick them in the oven for a while on a high temp to make sure it killed all bugs etc .


You can, but there is the chemical treatment too, I use the bamboozoo wood treatment for larger wood. But if I have small branches, I use the oven or freezer method.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Have you found out if they're safe?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/681073-poisonous-tokays-how-do-i.html


----------



## kavs (Dec 20, 2009)

i was told salt water


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

nothing can survive boiling water, simply boil the kettle or boil some pans a good few times and keeping pouring the water over it in the bath or outside till the whole thing is steaming and to the point where you can't touch it, then leave it to dry out for a few days, also hitting it with a high heat hair dryer is not going to hurt.

simple cheap and effective with no nasty chemicals.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

my friend bought a log for one of his boas from a local reptile shop, he poured boiling water over it and loads of ants came out, he said there are still laods inside it. is there any way of getting rid of them or is the wood usless?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I would treat that with chemicals.....


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

what would you recommend?


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Is bleach not recommended then?

I got some rocks from outside the other day and let them soak in bleach water over night. I then rinsed them out and they are currently soaking in water now and I will keep doing so until they don't smell of bleach anymore.

Will this be okay?


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

i did think a little bit of bleach in a bath full of boiling water? i did the same as you with stones from the beach i used to make a hide. tiny bit of bleach in boling water and left them soak for a few hrs then thoroughly rinsed them in boiling water until odorless and then baked them in the oven at full wack for half hr!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

all the contents of bleach are harmful and will have just a good of a chance of making the wood more harmful then treating the problem boiling water and drying is much safer and effective


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

F10 or Iodine.... Reptile safe chemicals. Don't know why the presumption is always bleach. To be fair I don't use bleach but i know people who do who have been keeping reps for years and had no probs. Not recommending it though.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

I'll make sure they are rinsed and soaked.

Plus, I don't get my beardie for another 2-3 weeks, so the stones should be okay by then?


----------

